# Autocross - Mk 6 R vs. Mk 7 GTI



## cretinx (May 7, 2010)

If you could only run one or the other, which would you do, and why?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

cretinx said:


> If you could only run one or the other, which would you do, and why?


MK7, less understeer, more agile


----------

